# Completing the Comparison Game



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Came across a variation of this, where one poster post the compared object and then another person would compare that to something else. Hopefully, this game won't be a dud, and you would enjoy playing it.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Rule:
1) The 1st person would write the compared object, thing, feeling, place, etc.
Example: All our words are but ...
2) The 2nd person would complete the comparison, and post another thing to be compared at the bottom.
Example: All our words are but crumbs that fall down from the feast of the mind.
Advertising is like ...
3) Another person would complete the 2nd person comparison and so on.
4) The comparison can be a simile, metaphor, analogy, or allegory. 
5) The compared thing or the comparison can be from any field. 
6) If a overlap occur the bottom person complete the top person comparison and use his compared object from the old post. 
7) You may change the beginning of the compared object words structure for flow, but you have to keep the compared object in your comparison.
Example: 
Original compared object: A hospital bed is like ...
Modified completed comparison: A hospital bed is a parked taxi with the meter running. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

To begin:
Seeing goodbye to you is ...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Saying goodbye to you is as hard as walking barefoot over scree. 

A sleepless night is ...


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

A sleepless night is like tossing and turning in an oven.

He's the kind of boy who ...


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

He's the kind of boy who ... would shoot and stuff his grandmother if she were in breeding plumage. *

You call that cheese? It's more like...

*In my defence, I actually heard this said of someone!


----------

